# Tip: So You Would Like More Than 5 Color Labels?



## dj_paige (Feb 27, 2011)

Lightroom comes pre-programmed with five different color labels: red, yellow, green, blue and purple.

But what if you want a sixth (or more) color label? Can this be done? 

The answer is: Yes, sort of ... you can assign an Orange label (or magenta, or any other text) to any photo. But I said ... sort of ... the photo won't show an orange or magenta border, similar to the border if you had selected red. But you can search for photos labelled orange, or green, or magenta, or Buffalo for that matter.

In the Metadata Panel, go to EXIF and IPTC, and type any text you want in the Label field. That's all you have to do! 




You can then search for any photos with that text label



You can even synchronize the metadata, and thus apply the Orange label to many photos in one operation. I haven't tried doing it with the spray painter.


----------

